# New her and wanted to say Hi



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello everyone just to say hi and how much i am enjoying this forum. Looking forward to buying my first TT presently...looking for a tidy 225 coupe...luckily i have persauded the love of my life that i no longer need a VW T5 Kombi van for work and pleasure!! but will get a TT and a double cab pick up instead..... :lol: :lol:

ok so when i have more to say will say it!

cheers


----------

